# What is so specific about Flat Bed Lathe?



## bhavya (Dec 10, 2014)

What is so specific about Flat Bed Lathe?:nhl_checking:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

If you are talking the difference between a flat bed and a tube lathe a flat bed lathe is more rigid and more accurate IMHO.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

I think all woodworking lathes are Flat Bed, I think slant bed are mainly metalworking lathes.

Maybe this will help

CNC Lathe Considerations: bed design

Slant vs. Flat Bed Lathe


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't know, but I had a tube lathe. Mounted it on a rigid stand I made, and had absolutely no problems with it. But if you're a beginner on a lathe, you probably won't be able to tell any difference anyway, if there is any in fact. I'd just go with the best you can afford, of either type; that or make your own - there are plans on-line for some pretty nice lathes, made from wood, or metal. 

Mine was loads of fun, but after I quit playing around on it, and started making things, I found out that the only things I wanted to make were wooden carving mallets. After I had made a dozen or so out of varying types of wood and sizes I sold the lathe, and still not sorry I did. But that's me, you may love one.


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

bhavya said:


> What is so specific about Flat Bed Lathe?:nhl_checking:


Concidering your profile, are you busy with market or product research?


----------



## SDave (Feb 22, 2015)

I wonder what his reason is to ask a question he knows the answer to
Dave


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

This is an old post, Dave, and I think we twigged to Jatin at that time....


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> This is an old post, Dave, and I think we twigged to Jatin at that time....


Twigged???


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

If I remember right he was the one working for a tool company that kept asking rhetorical questions like this one. We're pretty sure he was trying to sell tools but he didn't make it that far.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Stick486 said:


> Twigged???



Urban Dictionary: Twigged


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Urban Dictionary: Twigged


thanks...

come to think of it.. seen the same approach else where...


----------



## astatue (Jul 1, 2015)

Flat bed CNC lathes are far more stable as the toolholders are mounted the correct way up. That ensures the tangential cutting force is pushing the turret down onto the bed, where the biggest surface area of contact lies.


----------

